# 1950's Hardware store



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Starting another building not quite as elaborate as the dress shop and barber shop.






this the model I'm going by.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

It will be a good watch I'm sure.


----------

